# 2 month anniversary from when I started riding



## awf170 (Aug 14, 2008)

Tomorrow is the two month anniversary from when I took my first MTB ride.  Today will be my 36th day out.  No, I'm not addicted at all.


----------



## Greg (Aug 14, 2008)

I re-started on May 7. Today will be day 25.


----------



## awf170 (Aug 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> I re-started on May 7. Today will be day 25.




Nice.  Probably much more of a feat considering you have a family and actual priorities.  All I have to do is convince myself to wake up early before work.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Tomorrow is the two month anniversary from when I took my first MTB ride.  Today will be my 36th day out.  No, I'm not addicted at all.



Wow...that's steezy...the last time I rode a mountain bike was 5 years ago in Montana..maybe I'll sack up and get a M-Bike next summer since the area where I live is a mecca for mountain biking..but I definitely want a full face helmet..to keep my teeth..


----------



## bvibert (Aug 14, 2008)

That's great Austin.  I'm glad you're enjoying it so much, and I'm somewhat envious of all the time you have to devote to it.  I wouldn't trade my family for more MTB time any day though.


----------



## Marc (Aug 14, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Nice.  Probably much more of a feat considering you have a family and actual priorities.  All I have to do is convince myself to wake up early before work.



Sounds like you've got a rough job with lots of hours too...


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 14, 2008)

Snowball effect?  Perhaps!


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 14, 2008)

Marc said:


> Sounds like you've got a rough job with lots of hours too...









We need more secret sauce. Put this mayonnaise in the sun


----------



## gorgonzola (Aug 14, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That's great Austin.  I'm glad you're enjoying it so much, and I'm somewhat envious of all the time you have to devote to it.  I wouldn't trade my family for more MTB time any day though.



bryaaaaaaaaaaah give it time........... you will !!!!!!!!




















just messin - but the key is to find the balance gwasshoppa.....


----------



## awf170 (Aug 14, 2008)

Marc said:


> Sounds like you've got a rough job with lots of hours too...



I average about 40 hours a week.  I'll just wake up at 6am and get back by 9am, get to work by 10am and work until 7pm.



cbcbd said:


> We need more secret sauce. Put this mayonnaise in the sun



Hah.  I'm a step up from that.  I stack fruits and veggies... tough work, I know.


----------



## Marc (Aug 15, 2008)

And yet you could manage to bug out early to ride at Vietnam?


----------



## awf170 (Aug 15, 2008)

Marc said:


> And yet you could manage to bug out early to ride at Vietnam?



I had this whole week off since I was supposed to be camping.  It was cold and rained everyday so we just gave up and came home Tuesday.


----------



## Marc (Aug 15, 2008)

awf170 said:


> I had this whole week off since I was supposed to be camping.  It was cold and rained everyday so we just gave up and came home Tuesday.



See now, a week's worth of vacation for a job you only work 3 months out of the year anyway?  C'mon.  What's that about?  Back to the salt mines, you!


----------



## eatskisleep (Aug 15, 2008)

Slight chance vietnam sunday afternoon btw...


----------

